# tru-cut 27 reel mower



## wzdiesel (Apr 4, 2017)

i just recently purchased a tru-cut 27 reel mower used on ebay. the guy who sold it "fixed it up" and messed up some stuff like the bedknife that i am going to replace. the reel has some dings in it and i was just wondering if it needs to be replaced or if it doesn't really matter


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would give it a good backlapping first before spending money on new parts.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Agreed with Jnick Ddoes not really matter, I would backlap it as well and call it good. Mine is a couple years old and is all nicked up like that and still cuts fine. They have rather soft steel for the reels and bed knifes on Tru-cuts - at least try that first and use it and see what you think about the cut then make a decision.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

+1 J_Nick & MrMeaner!

My Old TruCut looked worse, a new bedknife (if you need it) and a good backlap will be the most you need!

Welcome to the site wzdiesel!


----------



## wzdiesel (Apr 4, 2017)

Awesome thanks i really appreciate it


----------

